# World's Largest Army



## Nafees

*World Top 10 - Countries with Largest Armies *
Country Army Personnel 

China 1,600,000 
India 1,100,000 
North Korea 950,000 
South Korea 560,000 
*Pakistan 550,000 *
USA 477,800 
Vietnam 412,000 
Turkey 402,000 
Iraq 321,000 
Russia 321,000 

Source: World's Largest Army, Largest Army in the World


----------



## acidwolf

where is russia and america gone?


----------



## PakistaniPatriot

Nafees you do realize that these statistics don't seem correct at all.


----------



## mujahideen

First of all this topic about the worlds largest army is already being discussed in another thread and second these numbers are all wrong. I am not even going to try and correct them.


----------



## khanz

where the heck is the USA ? i'm sure they must be in there.


----------



## hoodhood1

America does not need an Army. It now believes in Hit & Run and the Game of pressing a Button.
What they do is just jam the enemy Radars, bomb and run. They can't fight face to face. They learn't a good lesson from Vietnam War. And the other thing, if they can destroy a site with a press of a button from far away. than why need an army.


----------



## masijames

hey man did you ever realize before you put the comment just take a look on your profile flag


----------



## hoodhood1

Yes! This is known as Technological Warfare.


----------



## white_pawn

List of countries by size of armed forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But according to wikipedia its quite different 

China 2,250,000 
USA 1,452,000 
India 1,325,000 
Russia 1,245,000 
North Korea 1,106,000 
*Pakistan 700,000 *
South Korea 687,000
Turkey 617,000 
Iran 545,000
Vietnam 484,000 

I would be wrong, correct if so


----------



## AchtungSpitfire

Wow, the Korean peninsula is probably the most militarized region ever and that's excluding our USFK numbers.


----------



## gromell

Nafees said:


> *World Top 10 - Countries with Largest Armies *
> Country Army Personnel
> 
> China 1,600,000
> India 1,100,000
> North Korea 950,000
> South Korea 560,000
> *Pakistan 550,000 *
> USA 477,800
> Vietnam 412,000
> Turkey 402,000
> Iraq 321,000
> Russia 321,000
> 
> Source: World's Largest Army, Largest Army in the World



Russia has 321,000 army personnel?? Especially with their mandatory conscripts? That surely does not look right.


----------



## Bhushan

Here is the map of world's top 10 armies.


----------



## white_pawn

Is the list posted for world's Largest Army (reserve force), or its of Active personals


----------



## pakomar

Nafees said:


> *World Top 10 - Countries with Largest Armies *
> Country Army Personnel
> 
> China 1,600,000
> India 1,100,000
> North Korea 950,000
> South Korea 560,000
> *Pakistan 550,000 *
> USA 477,800
> Vietnam 412,000
> Turkey 402,000
> Iraq 321,000
> Russia 321,000



Comparing the land size of Russia and American the army specified must by incorrect. Pakistan is a small county as compare to America and Russia got the large army. How to be possible?


----------



## pakomar

Any one with good info on this issue please guide us.


----------



## Bhushan

Top 5 armies in the world with details (2008) . Sources: US Library of Congress; Central Intelligence Agency

*1)United States of America Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 303,824,640 [2008]
Population Available: 144,354,117 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 118,600,541 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 4,266,128 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 1,385,122 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 1,458,500 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 453,000 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 29,920
Towed Artillery: 5,178 [2001]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 1,559
Merchant Marine Strength: 422 [2008]
Major Ports and Harbors: 10
Aircraft Carriers: 12 [2008]
Destroyers: 50 [2008]
Submarines: 75 [2008]
Frigates: 92 [2008]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 100 [2008]
Mine Warfare Craft: 28 [2008]
Amphibious Craft: 38 [2008]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 18,169 [2003]
Helicopters: 4,593 [2003]
Serviceable Airports: 14,947 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $515,400,000,000 [2009]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $70,570,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $13,780,000,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 7,460,000 bbl/day [2007]
Oil Consumption: 20,800,000 bbl/day [2005]
Proven Oil Reserves: 21,760,000,000 bbl [2006]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 153,100,000 [2007]
Roadways: 6,465,799 km
Railways: 226,612 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 41,009 km
Coastline: 19,924 km
Square Land Area: 9,826,630 km


----------



## Bhushan

*2) Russia Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 140,702,096 [2008]
Population Available: 73,239,761 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 50,249,854 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 1,602,673 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 1,245,000 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 2,400,000 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 359,100 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 79,985
Tanks: 22,800 [2005]
Armored Personnel Carriers: 9,900 [2005]
Towed Artillery: 13,585 [2005]
Self-Propelled Guns: 6,010 [2005]
Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 4,350 [2005]
Mortars: 6,100 [2005]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 526
Merchant Marine Strength: 1,074 [2008]
Major Ports and Harbors: 8
Aircraft Carriers: 1 [2005]
Destroyers: 15 [2005]
Submarines: 61 [2005]
Frigates: 19 [2005]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 72 [2005]
Mine Warfare Craft: 41 [2005]
Amphibious Craft: 22 [2005]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 3,888 [2005]
Helicopters: 2,625 [2003]
Serviceable Airports: 1,260 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $43,200,000,000 [2008]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $476,400,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $2,097,000,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 9,870,000 bbl/day [2007]
Oil Consumption: 2,916,000 bbl/day [2006]
Proven Oil Reserves: 60,000,000,000 bbl [2006]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 75,100,000 [2007]
Roadways: 854,000 km
Railways: 87,157 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 102,000 km
Coastline: 37,653 km
Square Land Area: 17,075,200 km


----------



## Bhushan

*3) China Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 1,330,044,544 [2008]
Population Available: 729,323,673 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 609,273,077 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 20,470,412 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 2,255,000 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 800,000 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 3,969,000 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 31,300
Tanks: 8,200 [2004]
Armored Personnel Carriers: 5,000 [2004]
Towed Artillery: 14,000 [2004]
Self-Propelled Guns: 1,700 [2004]
Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 2,400 [2004]
Mortars: 16,000 [2001]
Anti-Tank Guided Weapons: 6,500 [2004]
Anti-Aircraft Weapons: 7,700 [2004]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 760
Merchant Marine Strength: 1,822 [2008]
Major Ports and Harbors: 8
Aircraft Carriers: 1 [2010]
Destroyers: 21 [2004]
Submarines: 68 [2004]
Frigates: 42 [2004]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 368 [2004]
Mine Warfare Craft: 39 [2004]
Amphibious Craft: 121 [2004]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 1,900 [2004]
Helicopters: 491 [2004]
Serviceable Airports: 467 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $59,000,000,000 [2008]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $1,534,000,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $7,099,000,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 3,725,000 bbl/day [2007]
Oil Consumption: 6,930,000 bbl/day [2007]
Proven Oil Reserves: 12,800,000,000 bbl [2007]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 800,700,000 [2007]
Roadways: 1,930,544 km
Railways: 75,438 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 124,000 km
Coastline: 14,500 km
Square Land Area: 9,596,960 km


----------



## Bhushan

*4) India Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 1,147,995,904 [2008]
Population Available: 584,141,225 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 467,795,073 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 22,229,373 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 1,325,000 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 1,155,000 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 1,293,300 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 10,340
Tanks: 3,898 [2004]
Armored Personnel Carriers: 317 [2004]
Towed Artillery: 4,175 [2004]
Self-Propelled Guns: 200 [2004]
Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 150 [2004]
Anti-Aircraft Weapons: 2,424 [2004]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 143
Merchant Marine Strength: 501 [2006]
Major Ports and Harbors: 9
Aircraft Carriers: 1 [2004]
Destroyers: 8 [2004]
Submarines: 18 [2004]
Frigates: 16 [2004]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 43 [2008]
Mine Warfare Craft: 12 [2008]
Amphibious Craft: 7 [2004]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 1,007 [2004]
Helicopters: 240 [2004]
Serviceable Airports: 346 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $32,350,000,000 [2006]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $275,000,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $2,966,000,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 810,000 bbl/day [2007]
Oil Consumption: 2,438,000 bbl/day [2005]
Proven Oil Reserves: 5,700,000,000 bbl [2007]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 516,400,000 [2007]
Roadways: 3,316,452 km
Railways: 63,221 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 14,500 km
Coastline: 7,000 km
Square Land Area: 3,287,590 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhushan

*
5) Germany Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 82,369,552 [2008]
Population Available: 38,138,073 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 30,958,113 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 863,773 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 250,000 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 358,650 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 40,000 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 5,699
Tanks: 2,035 [2007]
Armored Personnel Carriers: 2,300 [2007]
Towed Artillery: 1,364 [2007]
Self-Propelled Guns: 49 [2001]
Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 232 [2001]
Mortars: 515 [2001]
Anti-Tank Guided Weapons: 1,277 [2007]
Anti-Aircraft Weapons: 1,436 [2007]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 130
Merchant Marine Strength: 391 [2008]
Major Ports and Harbors: 8
Aircraft Carriers: 0 [2008]
Destroyers: 3 [2008]
Submarines: 13 [2007]
Frigates: 13 [2008]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 10 [2007]
Mine Warfare Craft: 38 [2007]
Amphibious Craft: 6 [2007]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 350 [2007]
Helicopters: 748 [2003]
Serviceable Airports: 550 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $45,930,000,000 [2008]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $136,200,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $2,807,000,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 141,700 bbl/day [2005]
Oil Consumption: 2,618,000 bbl/day [2005]
Proven Oil Reserves: 367,200,000 bbl [2006]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 43,540,000 [2007]
Roadways: 231,500 km
Railways: 48,215 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 7,467 km
Coastline: 2,389 km
Square Land Area: 357,021 km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

keep it coming where is my pakistan


----------



## omerhhh

Wikapedia source s correct.
i mean the USA has a smaller army than pak?
please!


----------



## omerhhh

pakomar said:


> keep it coming where is my pakistan



Pakistan 8is at 7th place with 650,000


----------



## Bhushan

pakomar said:


> keep it coming where is my pakistan


*
Pakistan is on 20th place.*

*20) Pakistan Military Strength*

PERSONNEL
Total Population: 172,800,048 [2008]
Population Available: 82,747,782 [2008]
Fit for Military Service: 63,822,970 [2008]
Reaching Military Age Annually: 3,998,981 [2008]
Active Military Personnel: 650,000 [2008]
Active Military Reserve: 528,000 [2008]
Active Paramilitary Units: 302,000 [2008]

ARMY
Total Land-Based Weapons: 3,919
Tanks: 2,461 [2004]
Armored Personnel Carriers: 1,146 [2004]
Towed Artillery: 3,952 [2001]
Self-Propelled Guns: 260 [2004]
Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 52 [2004]
Mortars: 2,350 [2004]
Anti-Tank Guided Weapons: 12,329 [2004]
Anti-Aircraft Weapons: 1,900 [2004]

NAVY
Total Navy Ships: 33
Merchant Marine Strength: 14 [2008]
Major Ports and Harbors: 2
Aircraft Carriers: 0 [2008]
Destroyers: 0 [2008]
Submarines: 11 [2004]
Frigates: 9 [2008]
Patrol & Coastal Craft: 8 [2008]
Mine Warfare Craft: 3 [2008]
Amphibious Craft: 0 [2008]

AIR FORCE
Total Aircraft: 710 [2004]
Helicopters: 198 [2003]
Serviceable Airports: 146 [2007]

FINANCES (USD)
Defense Budget: $4,260,000,000 [2006]
Foreign Exch. & Gold: $15,690,000,000 [2007]
Purchasing Power: $411,900,000,000 [2007]

OIL
Oil Production: 62,000 bbl/day [2007]
Oil Consumption: 345,000 bbl/day [2005]
Proven Oil Reserves: 376,800,000 bbl [2007]

LOGISTICAL
Labor Force: 48,230,000 [2007]
Roadways: 259,758 km
Railways: 8,163 km

GEOGRAPHIC
Waterways: 25,220 km
Coastline: 1,046 km
Square Land Area: 803,940 km


----------



## omerhhh

Bhushan said:


> *
> Pakistan is on 20th place.*
> 
> *20) Pakistan Military Strength*
> 
> PERSONNEL
> Total Population: 172,800,048 [2008]
> Population Available: 82,747,782 [2008]
> Fit for Military Service: 63,822,970 [2008]
> Reaching Military Age Annually: 3,998,981 [2008]
> Active Military Personnel: 650,000 [2008]
> Active Military Reserve: 528,000 [2008]
> Active Paramilitary Units: 302,000 [2008]
> 
> ARMY
> Total Land-Based Weapons: 3,919
> Tanks: 2,461 [2004]
> Armored Personnel Carriers: 1,146 [2004]
> Towed Artillery: 3,952 [2001]
> Self-Propelled Guns: 260 [2004]
> Multiple Rocket Launch Systems: 52 [2004]
> Mortars: 2,350 [2004]
> Anti-Tank Guided Weapons: 12,329 [2004]
> Anti-Aircraft Weapons: 1,900 [2004]
> 
> NAVY
> Total Navy Ships: 33
> Merchant Marine Strength: 14 [2008]
> Major Ports and Harbors: 2
> Aircraft Carriers: 0 [2008]
> Destroyers: 0 [2008]
> Submarines: 11 [2004]
> Frigates: 9 [2008]
> Patrol & Coastal Craft: 8 [2008]
> Mine Warfare Craft: 3 [2008]
> Amphibious Craft: 0 [2008]
> 
> AIR FORCE
> Total Aircraft: 710 [2004]
> Helicopters: 198 [2003]
> Serviceable Airports: 146 [2007]
> 
> FINANCES (USD)
> Defense Budget: $4,260,000,000 [2006]
> Foreign Exch. & Gold: $15,690,000,000 [2007]
> Purchasing Power: $411,900,000,000 [2007]
> 
> OIL
> Oil Production: 62,000 bbl/day [2007]
> Oil Consumption: 345,000 bbl/day [2005]
> Proven Oil Reserves: 376,800,000 bbl [2007]
> 
> LOGISTICAL
> Labor Force: 48,230,000 [2007]
> Roadways: 259,758 km
> Railways: 8,163 km
> 
> GEOGRAPHIC
> Waterways: 25,220 km
> Coastline: 1,046 km
> Square Land Area: 803,940 km



What!!!!!!!!!!!
7th place sir 7th!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omerhhh

We're only talking about manpower.
Right?


----------



## Bhushan

*Ranking is based on following factors. These are the factors which make one army stronger or weaker than others.*

Personnel
· Total Populations
· Military Manpower
· Active Military
· Active Reserve
· Fit for Service
· Military Age
· Paramilitary
· Labor Forces

Systems
· Airborne Systems
· Helicopters
· Land Systems
· Towed Artillery
· Navy Ships
· Aircraft Carriers
· Submarines
· Destroyers
· Frigates
· Mine Warfare
· Patrol Craft

Logistics
· Airports
· Merchant Marine
· Ports / Terminals
· Roadways
· Railways

Oil
· Oil Production
· Oil Consumption
· Proven Oil Rsrves

Geographic
· Coastline
· Waterways
· Sq. Land Area

Finance
· Defense Spending
· Purchasing Power
· Reserves


----------



## Bhushan

omerhhh said:


> We're only talking about manpower.
> Right?



*If we consider only military manpower then Pakistan is on 6th position.*


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

It is reasonable Why Chinese Army > 2.5M

1. China has 9.6M sq. km Area. (3rd or 4th Largest Area state)

2. China has 1.4b population (1st populated state)

3. Surronded by many states with largest army : 

Russia (Friendly now but has histrical arguement) - over 1M

India (Potential threat because of ambition on Tibet) - around 1.5M

North Korea (Quasi-Ally) - over 500K

South Korea (Potential threat because of its pro-USA policy and ambition on Manchuria after future unification) - over 500K

Vietnam (Uncertain relationship) - 350K~400K

Pakistan (Semi-Ally) - 500K~650K


----------



## mijanur

wat place does bangladesh come in  if not manpower all those things i think there 25 i think... could anyone make sure please


----------



## Bhushan

mijanur said:


> wat place does bangladesh come in  if not manpower all those things i think there 25 i think... could anyone make sure please



Bangladesh is not in top 40


----------



## Aeneas

Nafees said:


> *World Top 10 - Countries with Largest Armies *
> Country Army Personnel
> 
> China 1,600,000
> India 1,100,000
> North Korea 950,000
> South Korea 560,000
> *Pakistan 550,000 *
> USA 477,800
> Vietnam 412,000
> Turkey 402,000
> Iraq 321,000
> Russia 321,000
> 
> Source: World's Largest Army, Largest Army in the World


It look like acount land force only.

I'm sure total China amry personnel is about 2.3 million.


----------



## Aeneas

AchtungSpitfire said:


> Wow, the Korean peninsula is probably the most militarized region ever and that's excluding our USFK numbers.


you are right,nearly 2 million army gather there,not including USFK numbers and million of China,Russia and Japan army around there watching all day.at least one of the top 3 elite legion of China stay immediately to China-Korea border.


----------



## mijanur

Bhushan said:


> Bangladesh is not in top 40



neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hardtarget

why pakistan have no destroyer and no aircraft carrier


----------



## WelcomeBack

Nafees said:


> *World Top 10 - Countries with Largest Armies *
> Country Army Personnel
> 
> China 1,600,000
> India 1,100,000
> North Korea 950,000
> South Korea 560,000
> *Pakistan 550,000 *
> USA 477,800
> Vietnam 412,000
> Turkey 402,000
> Iraq 321,000
> Russia 321,000
> 
> Source: World's Largest Army, Largest Army in the World



*Absolutely wrong data:* 

*Correct data is:*

China 2,255,000 
India 1,414,000
USA 1,473,900
North Korea 1,106,000
Russia 1,037,000
South Korea 655,000
Pakistan 650,000 
Turkey 540,000 
Vietnam 484,000 

List of countries by number of troops - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WelcomeBack

hardtarget said:


> why pakistan have no destroyer and no aircraft carrier



all it's require money


----------



## SocialistRepublic

No it is a actually accurate info,
This is the Army that is IN the Army 
the rest are reserve.
Russia really have 21 million in total
Vietnam have about 5 million


----------



## fd24

WelcomeBack said:


> *Absolutely wrong data:*
> 
> *Correct data is:*
> 
> China 2,255,000
> India 1,414,000
> USA 1,473,900
> North Korea 1,106,000
> Russia 1,037,000
> South Korea 655,000
> Pakistan 650,000
> Turkey 540,000
> Vietnam 484,000
> 
> List of countries by number of troops - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Was told at uni never trust Wikipedia. Facts are only as good as the person entering. I know where the other stats are from. Its rather confusing as both sources are so different?


----------



## Skyline

Ops, old thread


----------

